
Wasted: A case study for controlled digital lending - sohkamyung
https://blog.archive.org/2018/11/13/wasted-a-case-study-for-controlled-digital-lending/
======
dogsease
Hey do you think about websites in this regard like this
[https://dogsease.com/doodle/sheepadoodle/](https://dogsease.com/doodle/sheepadoodle/)

